#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2429-1: ppp vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2429-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-02
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
 * eliasps waves hello
<eliasps> Down ο server; Βλέπω λείπει και το Euaki
<Theofanis> Kalispera
<Theofanis> einai kaneis edw ?
<the_eye_job> Καλησπέρα
<Theofanis> diavasa sto facebook page tis selidas oti yparxei kapoio provlima me ton server
<the_eye_job> Ναι, όντως
<Theofanis> mporw na filoksenisw se diko mou server to site kai olo to portal
<Theofanis> afilokerdws..
<Theofanis> yparxei kapoios <<ypefthinos>> na milisw mazi tou ?
<the_eye_job> Ευχαριστούμε για την προσφορά, αλλά δεν σκοπεύουμε προς το παρών να μετακομίσουμε ;)
<Theofanis> toulaxiston oso kairo eiste katw mexri na lythei to provlima..
<Theofanis> na eiste kala!!!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Λόγω προβλήματος στον server του Ubuntu-gr, όλες οι διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες της κοινότητας, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Forum, θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας |Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicor
<Phantomas> κοβεται :-\
<the_eye_job> καλά είναι
<dvr> κανείς εδώ?
<kilon> εγω ειμαι εδώ
<dvr> exw ena θέμα με το 12.04
<dvr> @boot βγάζει απλά ενα κέρσορα και boom δεν προχωράει
<dvr> δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω σε κάποιο tty or something
<dvr> για να δώ logs ας πούμε
<dvr> περίμενα ώρα γιατι ok, its live αλλά τίποτα
<dvr> ideas?
<dvr> α δέν είναι το official img είναι απο sch.gr
<dvr> http://ts.sch.gr/wiki/Linux/LiveCD <- this one fwiw
<kilon> μπορει να ειναι χαλασμενο το iso σου
<kilon> δοκίμασε να το ξανακατεβάσεις και να ξαναπροσπαθήσεις
<kilon> αν δεν είναι το official και αυτό μπορεί να είναι προβλημα
<kilon> επίσης αν ο υπολογιστης είναι σχετικά καινούργιοσ και πάλι θα έχει προβλημα, προτίμησε κάτι πιο προσφατό όπως 14.10
<kilon> dvr υπόψην ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ έμπειρος σε αυτά
<Drakevr> kilon: μόλις έφυγα γιατί πάει σχετικά αργά όσο νάνε. δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω τόσο πρόσφατο γιατί "δεν υποστηρίζεται" από το σχολικό δίκτυο οποτε πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει την συγκεκριμένη έκδοση.
<kilon> ok μιλήσα για πρόσφατο σχετικά με drivers
<Drakevr> ναι κατάλαβα τι εννοείς.
<Drakevr> το ξαναέγραψα btw αλλα τα ίδια έκανε και το νέο cd
<kilon> τότε πρέπει να είναι θέμα drivers
<kilon> δοκιμασες και official ?
<Drakevr> τους είπα να δοκιμάσουν και με liveusb μήπως φταίει το CD drive τίποτα. γιατί να σταματάει τόσο αρχικά στο boot δεν βγάζει νόημα.
<Drakevr> δε φτάνει καν στο grub του livecd
<kilon> sorry δεν εχω ιδέα
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-03
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<gnugr> Γειά σας, ξέρει κανείς πότε θα σηκωθεί το ubuntu-gr.org?
<ParsectiX> Gia sas paidia
<ParsectiX> Thelo na exo sta ubuntu kati san to expose pou exoun ta mac alla me to compiz tis mises fores doulevei
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-04
<reinach> παιδιά καλησπέρα. Σε πόσες μέρες αναμένουμε πάνω κάτω να ανέβει ο σέρβερ;
<kerato> agnwston
<kerato> h katastasis einai dyskolh
<kerato> vallomaste pantaxo8en
<kerato> amynomaste s8enarws
<reinach> χαχα! κρατήστε γερά!
<reinach> έμεινε τίποτα όρθιο;
<jemadux> mas kanei polemo h ms hellas epeidi eimaste linuxakides
<LoganL> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-06
<jemadux> Junka: ping
<Junka> jemadux, pong
<reinach> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο από την ιστορία με τον σέρβερ;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-07
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με τις εφαρμογές εκκίνησης ( startup applications / gnome-session-properties) στο GNOME 3.14 (Ubuntu 14.10);
<eliasps> Από ότι φαίνεται το πακέτο δεν υπάρχει στις τελευταίες εκδόσεις του GNOME, υπάρχει παρόμοια επιλογή στο gnome-tweak-tool αλλά δεν μου επιτρέπει να προσθέτω εφαρμογές.
<eliasps> Θέλω να εκτελεστούν μερικά scripts την στιγμή που κάνω login, οπότε το rc.local δεν με βοηθάει.
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-30
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406> || Τεύχος 16 [Μάιος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/386> || Τεύχος 15 [Οκτώβριος 2012] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/360> || Τεύχος 14 [ΙούνιοÏ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2821-1: GnuTLS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2821-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-01
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2819-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2819-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf - Release Party Athens-Greece <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/01-12-15/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-release-party-athens-greece>
<xeirwn> kalispera sta paidia
<xeirwn> re paidia , kserei kapoios pws ginetai to multiboot system ?
<simosx> xeirwn, ti eidous multiboot;
<xeirwn> 8elw se ena disko na exw tautoxrona 4 diaforetika linux, gia na ta dokimasw
<xeirwn> kai na epilegw sto bootloader me poio apolla na bootarw ka8e fora
<xeirwn> den milaw gia dualboot , alla gia tripleboot h  quadboot
<simosx> xeirwn, kanonika the eprepe na doylepsei dixws problima. Arkei to kathe ena na einai se xehoristo xoro, kai na apofygeis dianomes pou peirazoun tis rythmiseis twn allwn sto grub.
<xeirwn> dld enoeis na kanw ek twn proterwn 4 diaforetikes partitions ?
<simosx> exeis elefthero xwro kai ton xrisimopoieis stadiaka ka8ws egkathistas tis dianomes.
<xeirwn> sugnwmh bre simo den to katalaba auto pws ginetai.
<xeirwn> exw ena disko 512GB
<simosx> erwtima: o ypologistis exei EFI i exei paradosiako BIOS;
<xeirwn> exei EFI
<simosx> xreiazesai na exeis kai Windows;
<xeirwn> sorry , den exei EFI , alla exei UEFI...kai oxi den xreiazomai windows se auto to pc, 8elw mono na dokimasw merika linux , gia na kataliksw epitelous se kapoio apo dauta
<simosx> Yparxoun odigoi sto diadiktyo kai den exei idiaiteri diskolia. Xreiazetai na deis gia to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition poy einai katatmisi pou diamoirazontai oi dianomes.
<ee2455> xeirwn: Αν η RAM σου το επιτρέπει, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις όσες διανομές θέλεις με virtualization.
<xeirwn> simo exw psaksei sto diadujtio, alla eilikrina , einai merikes leptomeries , pou den mporw na brw akrh
<xeirwn> ee2455, eixa dokimasei to virtualbox , alla den me en8ousiase kai toso.....thn pragmatikh leitourgia tou  leitourgikou thn blepeis an einai pragmatika egkatestimeno ston disko
<xeirwn> exw dokimasei kai usbstick...oute kai auto me en8ousiase...gi auto psaxnw gia quatr boot
<xeirwn> quad boot *
<xeirwn> SSD 512GGB + 8GB ram
<ee2455> Δεν μπορείς κατά την εγκατάσταση της 1ης διανομής να φτιάξεις 5 partitions (το ένα θα είναι swap) και μετά να εγκαταστήσεις διαδοχικά τις άλλες 4;
<ee2455> Κατά την εγκατάσταση της 2ης, 3ης κλπ διανομής θα λες να μη διαγραφούν τα υπάρχοντα OS και η εγκατάσταση να γίνει στο 2ο, 3ο κλπ partition αντίστοιχα.
<ee2455> Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αλλά φαντάζομαι κάπως έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται.
<xeirwn> mporw me to GParted na ftiaksw  partitions, to 8ema einai 1) to partition swap einai koino kai gia ta 4 leitourgika , i mipws xreiazomai gia ka8e leitourgiko kai diaforetiko swap ?
<ee2455> Μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο.
<xeirwn> kai ton bootloader ton egka8ista to leitourgiko kata thn egkatastash tou automata , i mipws prepei na to egkatastisw egw manual ?
<ee2455> Τον bootloader (GRUB) τον εγκαθιστά η 1η διανομή και οι επόμενες τον ενημερώνουν ώστε να βλέπει τα επιπλέον OS.
<xeirwn> ahaaaa..ok
<ee2455> (Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το τελευταίο...)
<xeirwn> ok den peirazei...shmasia exei pou boi8as ;)
<ee2455> Τέλος πάντων, ξεκίνα και βλέπεις...
<xeirwn> dld mallon pou prepei na ftiaksw 4 diaforetika live usb stickakia , kai na arxisw ena-ena na egka8istw ?
<ee2455> Πέρνα το ISO της 1ης διανομής στο στικάκι, μπούταρε το σύστημά σου με αυτό, κάνε manual partitioning, φτιάξε όσα partitions χρειάζεσαι και ολοκλήρωσε την εγκατάσταση της 1ης διανομής.
<ee2455> Μετά πέρνα στο ίδιο (ή σε άλλο) στικάκι το ISO της 2ης διανομής, μπούταρε με αυτό, πες του να κάνει την εγκατάσταση στο 2ο partition κοκ.
<xeirwn> ok .katalaba...thx ee2455  :-)
<ee2455> Εχε υπόψιν σου ότι έχω μικρή εμπειρία από multiboot κόλπα, οπότε ίσως κάνω λάθος.
<xeirwn> den peirazei....apo ta la8h ma8ainoume...den pernoume kefalia ;-)
<xeirwn> psaxnw odhgo twra gia quadboot opws eipe kai o simosx ...
<xeirwn> kalh sas nuxta paides... ee2455  , simosx  , thx!
<ee2455> Καληνύχτα xeirwn.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2824-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2824-1/> || USN-2823-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2823-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-02
<yaki> kalisera
<kerato> geia
<yaki>    mia erotisi sta windows otan grafo net view sto termatiko m dini os plirofories ta onomata ton sindemenon  siskevon sto diktio
<yaki> iparxei paromia edoli sta linux
<yaki>  p na s   dixni ta onomata ton ipologiston oxi apla ip
<kerato> netstat, nmap
<kerato> a efyge
<xeirwn> kalispera paides  !
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-03
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2826-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2826-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2827-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2827-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2828-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2828-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-04
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :)
<kerato> alo
<xeirwn> gnwrizei mipws kapoios pws ftiaxnoume multiusb stickaki sto linux ?
<kerato> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<kerato> not tested
<xeirwn> thx kerato
<xeirwn> den mou bgainei....
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2829-2: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2829-2/> || USN-2829-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2829-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-05
<ermns> Καλημέρα σε όλους...
<kerato> yahara
<ermns> Καλημέρα!  Είναι κανείς εδώ;
<ermns> Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας σε κάτι..
<kerato> go ahead
<ermns> Καλημέρα Κέρατο :-)
<kerato> kalhmera
<ermns> Ψάχνω να βρω κάποιον(α) που θα μπορέσει να έρθει στο σπίτι μου για να κάνει μία εγκατάσταση, και μεταφορά λογαριασμού από desktop σε laptop.  Επι πληρωμή βέβαια.  Ξέρεις που θα μπορούσα να αποτανθώ;
<kerato> pou vriskesai?
<ermns> Μένω κοντά στο Σούνιο, Αττική.
<kerato> to na metafereis to desktop se kapoio xwro pou mazeyontai atoma apo thn koinothta
<kerato> apokleietai e?
<kerato> brb
<ermns> Δύσκολο.. δεν θα ήθελα να το κάνω.. Πρέπει να μεταφερθεί και το Desktop και το Laptop.. Αλλά είμαι διατεθιμένος να πληρώσω και για την βενζίνη.. Ξέρεις που μπορώ να αποτανθώ;
<kerato> sto ellhniko forum tou ubuntu h sto hackerspace ths a8hnas
<kerato> pantws
<kerato> ayto pou 8es na kaneis den einai kai toso dyskolo
<kerato> paw stoixhma oti mporeis kai monos sou
<kerato> h genikh idea einai: kaneis ena .tar to /home/ermis sto desktop, to kaneis copy s ena stickakki, kai paste sthn kainouria egkatastash
<ermns> Ευχαριστώ :-)
<ermns> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορούσα να το κάνω καί μόνος μου... Αλλά θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα πάει κάτι στραβά..
<kerato> e ama paei kati strava , ksanaprospa8eis
<kerato> ayto einai to proccess gia na ma8eis :)
<ermns> Χαχα.. σωστό :-)
<ermns> Το πρώτο μου linux το εγκατέστησα το 2000...
<kerato> nice, egw to 2003
<ermns> Χρησιμοποιώ μόνο linux πάνω απο 10 χρόνια..
<ermns> Αλλά αυτή την φορά ΔΕΝ θέλω να αφιερώσω τον χρόνο και θέλω να είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα έγινα σωστά..
<ermns> Που στο φόρουμ να κάνω την ανακοίνωση;
<ermns> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο θέμα.. δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάτι σχετικό;
<kerato> den kserw
<ermns> οκ :-)
<ermns> Σ'ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σου, κέρατο :-)
<kerato> no problem dude
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<xeirwn> xairetw ta paidia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-06
<xeirwn> kalispera paides :)
<xeirwn> auto to 8ema me to quad boot system akoma me apasxolei......
<ee2455> Γεια σου xeirwn... Ακόμα το παλεύεις; Χεχε!
<xeirwn> geia sou ee2455  :-)....nai akoma kai akoma...suxronws omws ma8ainw kiolas
<xeirwn> kalws ton....
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kalisperes
<xeirwn> edw pali....kalispera pc_magas
<pc_magas> xaxaxa
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ti ekanes
<pc_magas> Mipws estines kana Load Balancer stin NASA kai den to iksera
<pc_magas> kai vasika na to iksera posos me endiaferei alla mou aresei na vlepw xeirwn psarwmeno
<xeirwn> skalizw mipws kai brw akrh....8a ftasoume ki ekei, exei akoma dromo ;)
<xeirwn> hahahahah
<xeirwn> exw mpleksei me to partitioning sto installation se multi boot system....kapou kanw la8os, alla akoma den kserw akribws to pou.
<xeirwn> esu ti kaneis ?
<xeirwn> re gmto, pws katebainei to clonezilla ?...kai apo pou ?
<pc_magas> http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php
<pc_magas> http://clonezilla.org/downloads/download.php?branch=alternative
<xeirwn> ok thx :)...to eixa brei, alla h8ela na dw an koitazeis :-P
<pc_magas> xeirwn, pseutrako!!!!
<xeirwn> to exeis doulepsei auto to clonezilla kamia fora ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, oxi]
<pc_magas> ☺
<xeirwn> metafora clonou apo HDD se SSD ?
<pc_magas> Nope
<pc_magas> xeirwn, mono backu8p me rsync kai deployments me to en logo arxeio
<xeirwn> thx pc_magas .....8elw na allaksw tous diskous sta pc apo HDD se SSD ...
<pc_magas> Apla pare me rsync to /home folder sou se enan allon disko
<pc_magas> kai egkatestise to Ubuntu sto SSD
<pc_magas> Me enan adeio /home ston HDD
<pc_magas> kai meta me rsync pali pisw ta data
<pc_magas> ;)
<xeirwn> den einai toso apla.......ksekinaw apo to laptop pou exei win7 proegkatestimena, kai prepei na parameinoun....
<xeirwn> o palios HHD tou laptop, 8a xrhsimeusei san apo8ikh, kai sthn 8esh tou DVD/compo , 8a balw ton SSD san proteuonta disko
<xeirwn> kai prepei to leitourgiko ( win 7) apo ton HDD na metafer8ei xwris apwleies ston SSD
<pc_magas> xeirwn, dunno
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-06
<invisible_> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-07
<katerina> geia sas..exw ena 8ema me to skype.exw agorasi xrono omilias apo to skype gia kinhta kai otan kalw ena atomo kai paw na pros8eso kai akoma ena sthn sinomilia to deytero atomo den me akoui enw egw to akouo.ayto egine ksafnika.gnorizi kapios ti mpori na simveni?
<KaliLinuxGR> εχει κανα 6μηνο που το skype ειναι λιγο περιεργο στα Linux οποτε δεν νομιζω να φταιει κατι στα ubuntu
<KaliLinuxGR> στην ομοδα στου skype πρεπει να στειλεις mail και ειδικα σε αυτους που forkαρουν το skype για ε μας
<KaliLinuxGR> katerina:
<katerina> mporis na mou pis ligo thn omada tou skype na stilo kai eky mpas kai vrw akri
<KaliLinuxGR> katerina: https://community.skype.com/?category.id=English&profile.language=en
<KaliLinuxGR> υπαρχει και αυτο
<KaliLinuxGR> αρκει να ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ
<KaliLinuxGR> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<KaliLinuxGR> κανονικα πρεπει να κανεις και μια δικη σου ερευνα πριν ρωτας δεξια και αριστερα
<KaliLinuxGR> ποσο μαλλον οταν εχεις πληρωσει
<katerina> epsaksa oso mporousa alla den vrika apantisi
<katerina> giayto rwtisa esas edw
<katerina> k nomizo enas logos pou ine edw to chat ine na voi8ai
<koleygr> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=19199&start=20#p338835
<koleygr> open source emojis σε LaTeX
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-10
<Megabyte> Ποιός μπορέις να μίλεις αρχαία ελληνικά;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-11
<nkaopq> kalhmera paidia
<nkaopq> prosfata egkatestisa enan ssd sto sxetika palio systhma pou xrisimopoiw kathimerina (se SATA-2). Dhmiourghsa 2 partitions sto disko, 1 gia Ubuntu (ext4) & 1 gia Windows 7 (ntfs). Simera diapistwsa oti h taxythta eggrafhs sto partition tou Ubuntu einai panw apo th diplasia se sxesh me to partition twn Windows. Yparxei kapoios logos pou symvainei auto?
<nkaopq> H entolh mesw ths opoias checkara tin taxythta eggrafhs sta 2 partitions einai auth: dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync;rm test
<nkaopq> Mesa sta windows meta apo tests me CrystalDiskMark kai AS-SSD oi taxythtes eggrafhs einai normal
<nkaopq> mono mesw tou Ubuntu vlepw meiwsh stin taxythta eggrafhs sto ntfs partition
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<ee2455> Hi
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<ee2455> Ολα καλά :-)
<pc_magas> Asxeto alla 8a kanoume kana release party meta ta Xristougenna?
<pc_magas> Alla 8elei 4 bdomades gia to yliko ara ligo psiloakyro.
<pc_magas> Kserete poia en h megalyteri vlakeia pws tan krataei xrono se logs den krata kai to etos
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-05
<neoss_> kalispera,prospatho na kathariso kapies epiloges apo to menu toy grub2 , meta apo boot repair (eho windows8 mazi me ubuntu 16.04)
<neoss_> mpori kapios na boithisei?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-08
<nz4ever> HELP
#ubuntu-gr 2019-12-03
<bibi_> Γεια σας παιδια
<bibi_> Είναι κανείς συνδεδεμένος στο κανάλι?
<bibi_> dsapikas: Καλησπέρα φίλε
#ubuntu-gr 2019-12-05
<Nerrors2> Hi
#ubuntu-gr 2019-12-08
<pkf> kalhmera
<pkf> exo ena problhmataki apo otan egkatestisa ubuntu proth fora se ayto to laptop, prin kana xrono, kai epidi den eixa xrono na to ftiakso apla to sinithisa ka iden to alaksa pote.
<pkf> h othoni peristefete apo monh ths. to pano ginete deksia h kati tetio. sinithos simbenei otan paiksei dinati mousiki, otan to anigo h an to metakiniso apotoma, kapos san na uparxei h peristofi othonis ton kiniton as poume. kathe fora to alazo xeirokinita apo tis rithmiseis othonhs.
<pkf> yparxei kapios tropos h kapia epilogh kapou pou na to apenergopiei?
